# Which washer fluid do you use ?



## TheDoc46 (Feb 12, 2012)

USA based GTi MK7 owner here. Went to the dealer to find something OEM, and they said they didn't sell anything OEM, but they just used some small tablets. You crush them up and mix them in with water. 

Which is fine. However i distinctively remember reading somewhere, (maybe here) that VW's were a little finicky to certain types of washer fluid they can use. Cos the jets get easily clogged. Could be BS. The parts guy didn't seem sure. He only said, this is what we use and we don't sell 'em. 

Anyway, want to get something. Saw this on Amazon 

But who knows, don't want to clog my jets... Want to separate fact from fiction. So i come to you the internet ! Who's clocked up lots of miles, cleaned lots of dead bugs and never had an issue with their jets. 

Will check the owners manual later when i'm by the car to see if it actually suggests a certain type to use. But in the meantime. What are you guys / gals using ?


----------



## Pulaski53 (Aug 30, 2014)

I have used nothing but the cheap blue stuff from the grocery store for years, summer and winter, and never had a problem. FWIW, my previous car ('03 Passat) had heated nozzles, and my current car does not. 

If you dig around on the forums you should find a few threads discussing how RainX washer fluid may cause washer fluid level sensor failure (light on when full). I have never tried RainX fluid for that reason.


----------



## lloydD (Jan 10, 2014)

Peak washer fluid is safe to use and it is inexpensive. Works just fine.


----------



## GremlinCCS (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi from SA 

I've been driving vw's from my first car and still do, that's almost 20 years now and I have always filled my washer liquid with water and omo (local washing machine powder) and I never had a prob in my life and it works fantastic. Half a cup omo for two litres. 


Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


----------



## julianv (Mar 10, 1999)

There are other threads on this topic, so I'll be brief. Never heard of jets being clogged. The Mk7 cars use an electrical sensor in the washer fluid tank, which lights up a warning on the instrument cluster when you need to refill. Some fluids contain a component which can foul up the sensor. Pure distilled water does not have enough conductivity to allow the sensor to work. I suspect that some of the cheap products at big box stores would work, but I don't have specific recommendations. Your owner's manual gives a part number for the official VW winter and summer juices, but I found that they are often not available in US dealerships. Your local VW service department might stock other compatible products. I got some blue concentrate from a VW dealership. More expensive than the cheapest ones, but at least I know that they have used it without problems, and the bottle will last me at least a couple of years.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

I usually buy the cheap stuff and dilute it 1:1 with water (no danger of strong frosts, here). I add about one drop of dish detergent per container - although I have heard others mentioning that over time, that eats away at the clear coat. No problems here, and I typically keep my cars 15 - 20 years.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

feels_road said:


> .....although I have heard others mentioning that over time, that eats away at the clear coat......


Obviously not true, but it will strip the wax if in a high enough concentration. You never use dish detergent on a waxed surface.


----------



## wutbürger (Aug 30, 2011)

If you're in exclusively warm weather, use Einszett Kristallklar. Comes out to less than $1 per gallon, cleans beautifully, smells awesome (citrus), and won't harm your paint. This is what I use during the summer months, note that it contains 0 antifreeze properties so if you're in an area that gets cold as I am, you'll need to pump it from your system in winter. I've been using Einszett in VW and Subaru vehicles for over 10 years and have never had a clogging issue. 

If you have cold weather as I do where freezing is a concern, I use VW OEM washer concentrate purchased from Deutsche Auto Parts. I can confirm this is the OEM fluid fill - smells exactly the same, works the same, etc. I've been searching for this stuff for some time and finally found it through them. Depending on dilution, can be used well below 0F. Einszett does make a winter blend as well, but it is much less cost effective compared to the VW stuff.


----------



## Ttone74 (Oct 7, 2015)

I use the Windex (purple) stuff. It costs more, but it's worth it. Can handle subzero temps and get the bugs and grime off.


----------



## julianv (Mar 10, 1999)

wutbürger said:


> If you have cold weather as I do where freezing is a concern, I use VW OEM washer concentrate purchased from Deutsche Auto Parts. I can confirm this is the OEM fluid fill - smells exactly the same, works the same, etc. I've been searching for this stuff for some time and finally found it through them. Depending on dilution, can be used well below 0F. Einszett does make a winter blend as well, but it is much less cost effective compared to the VW stuff.


That's the blue stuff that I bought from a local dealership service department: VW p/n 000.096.311.A. Interesting that the label says it is prohibited for sale in California, because it contains a "volatile organic compound." Elsewhere it says the stuff contains ethanol and propylene glycol.

The 2016 GTI owner's manual recommends other VW products: "All-Season Windscreen Clear" G 052 164 A2, and "Summer Windscreen Clear" G 052 184 A1. In my limited local experience, these are hard to find. I saw the peel-back labels on one of these "Windscreen Clear" bottles specified an expiration date. I don't know what goes bad in a windshield cleaner formula.

Of course, if you are really serious about your car, you should only fill your reservoir with 1899 Chateau d'Yquem.


----------



## Angamie (Mar 16, 2009)

Just got my GTI and the person who leased it before I bought it used rainx. :banghead:Nothing fogs up your windows as good as rain X 
I have to go by the dealership tomorrow so I'm going to ask them to get rid of that crap. I'm curious about the stuff you guys are talking about that you can get from the dealership. I'll ask and let you Maryland folks know.


----------



## sel03tdi (Oct 2, 2010)

Nothing but rain-x. If you are fogging, it wasn't applied properly. Why anyone wouldn't want to use rain-x is beyond me. Could be driving in a monsoon and you can still see perfectly fine. Safety people......

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## julianv (Mar 10, 1999)

sel03tdi said:


> Nothing but rain-x. If you are fogging, it wasn't applied properly. Why anyone wouldn't want to use rain-x is beyond me. Could be driving in a monsoon and you can still see perfectly fine. Safety people......


http://www.girardgibbs.com/rain-x-sensor-lights-investigation/


----------



## sel03tdi (Oct 2, 2010)

julianv said:


> http://www.girardgibbs.com/rain-x-sensor-lights-investigation/


I would call it BS. I have run rain-x washer fluid in all of my and my wife's cars since the product was introduced. That is all I have used since it was introduced. Never had a sensor fail in any vehicle. 

95 gti vr6
02 wrx wagon
99 F350 diesel
03 golf tdi
Going to use in my newly picked up 
03 gti 24v vr6

01 cavalier
06 gti
03 miata 
06 jetta tdi
13 sport wagon tdi

Roughly 16 years of use in 9 different vehicles and no failures. Both of us drive 20-30,000 miles a year in the northeast. The 03 golf tdi has been using it for 300,000 miles. 

Just say'n. 





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## julianv (Mar 10, 1999)

sel03tdi said:


> I would call it BS. I have run rain-x washer fluid in all of my and my wife's cars since the product was introduced. That is all I have used since it was introduced. Never had a sensor fail in any vehicle.


There are many reports on the web about sensors being damaged by Rain-X. Try a google search. Perhaps it depends on which of their formulas you are using (they have changed it). Or maybe it depends on the sensor in your car. Yours are all at least three years old.

Someone else pointed out a possible theory for this problem. Rain-X is designed to repel water. The sensor works by reacting to the presence or absence of water (by measuring conductivity between electrodes). If the electrodes become coated with something that reduces their ability to contact and conduct through water, the electronics will report a low fluid level, when in fact the level is above the sensor. That is the error that people are seeing.


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

sel03tdi said:


> Nothing but rain-x. If you are fogging, it wasn't applied properly. Why anyone wouldn't want to use rain-x is beyond me. Could be driving in a monsoon and you can still see perfectly fine. Safety people......
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


This thread is not about Rain-X glass water repellant, it's about windshield washer fluid which is applied by pulling back on the WW stock.


----------



## julianv (Mar 10, 1999)

stratclub said:


> This thread is not about Rain-X glass water repellant, it's about windshield washer fluid which is applied by pulling back on the WW stock.


Rain-X makes windshield washer fluid, too.

https://www.rainx.com/product/windshield-washer-fluid/rain-x-all-season-windshield-washer-fluid/


----------



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

sel03tdi said:


> I would call it BS. I have run rain-x washer fluid in all of my and my wife's cars since the product was introduced. That is all I have used since it was introduced. Never had a sensor fail in any vehicle.
> 
> 95 gti vr6
> 02 wrx wagon
> ...


Just say'n, most of what you have listed is too old to be affected by Rain X except the 13 JSW. I've used Rain X on all my cars but ceased on my 2013 JSW as it has the type of sensor that can be affected by it over time.


----------



## g-man_ae (Jun 20, 2001)

wutbürger said:


> If you have cold weather as I do where freezing is a concern, I use VW OEM washer concentrate purchased from Deutsche Auto Parts. I can confirm this is the OEM fluid fill - smells exactly the same, works the same, etc. I've been searching for this stuff for some time and finally found it through them. Depending on dilution, can be used well below 0F. Einszett does make a winter blend as well, but it is much less cost effective compared to the VW stuff.


Doesn't the VW stuff look weak? I used the minimum dilution specified on the label, 1 bottle of fluid to 1.5 bottles of water. What you see on the right is 2 bottles of fluid + 3 bottles of water. Seems very watered down compared to what's in the washer bottle after the dealership tops it up.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

The Rain-X shjit, diluted 1:1 or less concentrated. No issues. I've used the winter stuff (Peak?) when we've spent extended time in the mountains. People have said to add some 91% Isopropyl alcohol as an anti-freeze, but I haven't tried it.


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

sel03tdi said:


> Nothing but rain-x. If you are fogging, it wasn't applied properly. Why anyone wouldn't want to use rain-x is beyond me. Could be driving in a monsoon and you can still see perfectly fine. Safety people......
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


The OP is not asking about the Rain-X windshield treatment that is applied by hand to a clean windshield and then buffed out. He is asking about the fluid that you put in the windshield washer reservoir of which the Rain-X version sucks.


----------



## 99 SVT Bolt (Dec 13, 2014)

julianv said:


> Rain-X makes windshield washer fluid, too.
> 
> https://www.rainx.com/product/windshield-washer-fluid/rain-x-all-season-windshield-washer-fluid/




Don't use this Rain X washer fluid. This is the stuff that gives problems.


----------



## 99 SVT Bolt (Dec 13, 2014)

I've been using the gallon of blue stuff at Walmart for years. No problems.


----------

